# Sick Puppy for over two weeks now - Help



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

When our puppy was 10 weeks old we had to go out of town for three days and left Summit with the breeder.
One of his sisters had been returned to the breeder by a family because of having a hernia and the puppy had spent a lot of time at a vets office and had gotten kennel cough. 

Summit had had his first 5 way shots at 6 weeks but we had not yet given his second set and so the breeder gave him a nasal kennel cough treatment. We picked him up on August 14th and after 3-4 days he started sneezing in the mornings and when he would get up from his naps. The breeder assured us this was a normal reaction to the med and that it would go away.

By Aug 26th he was still sneezing and was blowing out boogers so we took him to the vet that the breeder uses and he prescribed and antibiotic and we have had him on that since, but he has not gotten better and has started having some light occasional coughing.

He has not lost his appetite and is drinking water and seems to have plenty of energy. He just can't seem to shake off the symptoms.

We are going to take him back to the vet tomorrow. He has been sick for at least two weeks now.

Anyone have this type of experience????

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My pup got kennel cough from a dog daycare, it took a long time for her to shake it. My advice is to go to a different Vet and get a second option. Where do you live?


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

We live in Maryland. I am pretty confidant in the vet. The breeder has been using him for over twenty years and has never had a problem. I am waiting for a call from him now. 

I have not had a sick puppy before and just don't know what to expect.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Because Summit is still a puppy, his immune response is still very likely to be weak. It takes time to build up a good, solid immune system. This thing might just "run its course", but I would err on the side of caution. I would be haunting the Vet's office, and not taking anything for granted. If the people at the Vet's office think you are being overly worried, who cares? He's your puppy and you want to protect him and do what's right for him.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

His sister who was having the same symptoms is over them and back to normal already.

I am hoping that is because she got it sooner, but it has me worried that he is not over it as well.

Is this a somewhat normal time-frame?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

You may want to inquire about allergies as well. Your pup is very young, but grass, chenopods, and ragweed are in full swing (at least down south), and sometimes they can agravate symptoms possibly causing a slower recovery in the immature??? Not much to offer, but I do hope Summit feels better soon  Congrats!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I looked it up, and it sounds like a week of symptoms is more typical for the nasal vaccine, but I'm no vet. I do wonder if maybe before the vaccine had a chance to take effect, he actually contracted the kennel cough itself. Which apparently is easily treated from what I've read (and maybe why you got the antibiotic), so not a cause for alarm. Maybe you could ask specifically if they think he might have contracted kennel cough before the vaccine had a chance to work.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Also the vaccine as an active string in it, but not have helped the situation. I know that we cannot take our pups into the daycare within 48 hours of having that vaccine.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. I talked to the vet and he advised to just hang in with the recovery and use of the antibiotics.

By Sunday he was no longer coughing or sneezing and had a lot more energy. (A LOT) 

We have been giving him probiotic yogurt to preempt the usual loosing of good stomach bacteria and this morning he has had a bad case of diarrhea.

I feel so bad for him because he knows he is not allowed to go in the house but he could not hold it in when we were getting ready to go outside and once he starts going when he is outside he can't tell when nothing else is going to come so he just walks around in a half pooping stance. About every 10 - 15 minutes he was running to the door and looking at me desperately and once outside just a little water would come out.

I hope this doesn't last all day!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

1TSP of Pumpkin from a can (not the pie filling mix) you get it by the pie filling but the only ingredient is pumpkin. It is a natural help with tummy troubles. I give my dog’s one little spoonful at each meal.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks ... I'll pick some up on the way home for lunch!


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

You can give up to 1TBSP a day, but start with 1tsp a meal and slowly add more.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

All is well ... The pumpkin and the yogurt seems to have worked great at getting him back to firm poop.

He went into the vet for his second set of shots yesterday and at fourteen weeks he weighs 25.6 Lbs.

I can't believe how much energy he has now. Play play play .... chew chew chew, non stop until he goes to sleep at 9:30PM.

I wish I had anywhere near that much energy!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

SO GLAD to hear that Summit is doing better!! Thanks for the update. He is a very handsome boy, by the way!!  Doesn't it just break your heart when you know they don't feel good?!


----------

